

Ask HN: Provocative yet Funny Advertising for Startup - Lythius

So we're trying to come up with a catchy, short, provocative phrase to use for marketing our startup that would make a person curious enough to look us up (and get a laugh or two out the phrase).<p>Background: We're trying to make a "Pandora for food" that works across multiple countries and runs on smart phones. The app is called Eatable.<p>So we have a few ideas, but I'd love to hear your thoughts and suggestions for better ideas!
Some ideas (We would put it on shirts and stickers):<p>"Are you Eatable?"
"Is it Eatable?"
"See anything Eatable?"
======
danielnordh
I'm not helping here but what is 'Pandora for food' a streaming smorgasbord?

Curious

~~~
Lythius
Basically the same way Pandora recommends music based on your musical tastes,
we want to do with food.

An app that based on your tastes will recommend food you might like, anywhere
around the world.

~~~
danielnordh
Sounds good, but non-users of Pandora might not get it.

